
Running a Hackerspace - ashitlerferad
https://www.roussos.cc/2016/05/27/running-a-hackerspace/
======
k__
I have one of the biggest hackerspaces in Germany right around the corner, but
I don't go there often.

People there are too socially underdeveloped. These constant racist remarks,
awkward interactions and hitting on women is too much for me.

~~~
ashitlerferad
I hope that isn't one of the CCC hackerspaces...

~~~
k__
No.

I visited the c-base in Berlin and it was a bit different.

But Berlin and its people is different than the rest of Germany anyway haha

